# Storm - My Vizsla Puppy



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi,
this is Storm, my vizsla puppy. 4 months old.

http://youtu.be/r9ZbQxRGH3E


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Storm is beautiful! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Loved the Video!! She is adorable ;D


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

TY. She is fantastic.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Cute video, and love the name!


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Nomen est omen ;D


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow! What a sweetpea! Welcome to the forum- Please continue to share.


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Here is one more. Look at those wonderful eyes


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

good luck saying no to that face


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Rainy, cold morning. Alone in park.

https://youtu.be/icaRY5GR4o8


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Storm (girl, 6 months) and Rasha (boy, 7 months) - Vizsla puppies playing 

https://youtu.be/IZeXT0NJrMM


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

My hungarian vizsla, Storm, and her friend Bella, Lagotto Romagnolo, are playing in the snow.

https://youtu.be/FoQtRBgTWR8


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Storm, my hungarian vizsla, and space in her shadow


----------



## emitor3672 (Oct 11, 2016)

Joy in snow


----------

